# European Triode Festival 2006



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Here's a page of photos from the European Triode Festival 2006

The festival was held at a monastery in the village (?) of Biezenmortel, Netherlands and was organized this year by
Guido Tent and Emile Sprenger. Great job guys!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow! :holycow: That is some wicked looking stuff. I would love to hear some of it.


----------

